# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  Η ροδα γυρναει τελικα?

## Mauroslosk

Χαιρεται εχω το εξης θεματακι.Πρωτα απ ολα δεν πιστευω στον θεο.Στον θεο που μας μαθανε στα σχολεια,στην εκκλησια,στην κοινωνια.
Πιστευω ποιο πολυ σε εμενα (δεν πιστευω)αλλα καταλαβατε τι εννοω.Γενικα σαν οικογενεια στην ζωη μας ειχαμε αρκετες κακες εμπειριες πεινα,φτωχια,τοξικομανεια περα αυτου ομως και οι 2 μου οι γονεις ειναι αξιαγαπητοι και ψυχουλες.Γενικα οι ηθικες αξιες παιζουν πολυ στο σπιτι.Με μαθανε να απεχθανομαι την πουστια την διαφθορα με μαθανε ισως να κανω τον μαλακα σε περιεργες περιστασεις.Μου το τονιζε ο πατερας μου καλυτερα να σε εχουν για μαλακα(να μην καταλαβενεις τι πα να σου κανουν)παρα να το παιζεις γατα.Με τα πολλα για καποιο λογο οποτε εφτανε ο κομπος στο χτενι παντα κατι εξ ουρανου ερχοταν και μας εσωζε απο τις μεγαλες τραγωδιες.Εκει που πιαναμε πατο παντα κατι υπηρχε τελευτεα στιγμη πανω στην απελπισια και την κακομοιρια ΠΑΝΤΑ το λεω και βουρκωνω ηταν κατι εκει να μας δωσει κινητρο να συνεχησουμε.Ποτε αυτοι οι ανθρωποι δεν πατησαν επι πτωματων για να καταφερουν κατι και παντα στηριζοντουσαν ο ενας στον ωμο του αλλου.Με τα πολλα τα τελευτεα 2 χρονια αφου ειδαμε φυλακες νιωσαμε την αποτυχια στο πετσι μας παλι ηρθε το καλο εξ ουρανου και πεσαμε απο τα συννεφα.Για μυστηριο λογο μερικες φορες που ξαπλωνω φοβαμαι πως κατι κακο θα συμβει σε εμενα η στην οικογενεια.Ακομα ειμαι πεπεισμενος πως υπαρχει η ροδα και πως μετα απο 1-2 καλα θα ερθει η συντελεια να μας φαει.Ακουγεται χαζο αλλα ετσι ειναι.Πραττω αναλογος οποτε με πιανει αυτο το συναισθημα:Ευχαριστω και ξανα ευχαριστω καποιον εκει πανω για τις καλες που μας ερχοντε και μας βγαζουν απο την ταλαιπωρια.Χωρις ομως να απευθυνομαι σε καμια απο τις γνωριμες θεοτητες.Σαν να ευχαριστω το συμπαν νιωθω πως εχω την αναγκη να το κανω ειδικα οταν ερχετε οπως ειπα εξ ουρανου χωρις εμεις να εχουμε κανει κατι για αυτο.Ειχα διαβασει περι νομο της ελξης ε και δεν εδωσα ιδιαιτερη σημασια.Εχω την εντυπωση πως σε αυτην την ζωη εντελως ανεξηγητα εαν εισαι καλος και δεν κανεις ασχημα πραγματα οσον αφορα την πονηρια και την πουστια εαν δεν καταστρεφεις τους γυρο σου και βοηθας ασχετος αν εσυ δεν εχεις παντα κατι ειναι εκει αγνωστο στην γωνια να σου δωσει το χερι και να ορθοποδισεις.

Θυμαμαι χαρακτηριστικα την μητερα μου να πηγαινει για καταθεση στην γαδα.Η γυναικα το εχει ξαναζησει το σκηνικο.Η ιδια πιστευει στον θεο αλλα οχι οπως οι θειες που κουτσομπολευουν και πανε στην εκκλησια για τα ματια του κοσμου η μητερα μου πιστευει πως εχει ψυχικη συνδεση ασχετος αν ειναι ο νομος τις ελξης.Τις το εχω εξηγησει και δεν το απορριπτει τελειως.Ε με τα πολλα πολλα μου ειχε πει πως φοβοταν απιστευτα αγχος πολυ αγχος για την καταθεση σε φαση να θελει να τα κανει πανω της.Μου τονησε ενα πραγμα:Λιγο πριν φτασω ειπα απο μεσα μου απιστευτα φοβισμενη ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΘΕΕ ΜΟΥ ΒΟΗΘΑΜΕ.Και απο εκει που ηταν σαν μικρο ποντικακι ξαφνικα μου ειπε και δακρυσε πως πηρα μια απιστευτη δυναμη τρομερη δυναμη σαν να εβαλε το χερι του καποιος και μπηκε μεσα και αφησε αφωνους Δοιηκιτες,ανακριτες,δικαστ ες!!!Καταλαβα απο εκει και επειτα πως κατι (μαγικο) συμβαινει με εμας τους ανθρωπους.Ειναι η δυναμη της θελισης.Πες το συμπαν πες το θεος δεν ξερω τι απ ολα ειναι.Οπως ειπα στην αρχη πιστευω στον ανθρωπο.Εγω θα συνεχιζω να ευχαριστω το απεραντο για τις καλες τους στιγμες που μας προσεφερε!!!!Διχως να ανηκω σε καμια θρησκεια και κανενα δογμα.

Υ.Γ Ελπιζω ολα να μας πανε καλα!!!Δεν με ενοχλουν τα κακα πια αλλα τα φοβαμαι.Ελπιζω πως εαν μας βρει καποιο κακο καποια στιγμη να μην ειναι τραγικο.Ακουγεται χαζο μα να που το πιστευω.
Αυτο που νιωθω δεν μπορω να το αποτυπωσω σαφεστατα στο γραπτο μου.Δεν τα παω πολυ καλα με το γραπτο ισως φταιει η αμορφοσια παρ ολα αυτα προσπαθησα να γινω οσο ποιο κατανοητος ακομη και ανακατεμενα.

Θα ηθελα να ακουσω γνωμες πραγματικα!Εχει καποιος παρομοια αντιληψη?Τι να κανω να τα αφησω ολα στην τυχη τους?Οπως και να εχει αν κατι ειναι να γινει θα γινει δεν μπορω να το αποτρεψω νομιζω.

----------


## boo

κι εγω πιστευω σε μια ανωτερη δυναμη.αυτη που μας εφτιαξε που εφτιαξε το συμπαν και οχι στους συμβατικους θεους.

δεν πιστευω τοσο στην τυχη.πιστευω πως για να πετυχεις κατι πρεπει να το κηνυγησεις.σπανια θα σου ερθει ουρανοκατεβατα.
για παραδειγμα για να κερδισεις στο τζοκερ προυποθεση ειναι να κατσεις να παιξεις και μετα ειναι θεμα τυχης.
για να βρεις μια δουλεια πρεπει να το κηνυγησεις, να δικτυωθεις ας πουμε ωστε να εχεις πιθανοτητες να βρεις.δε θα σου χτυπησουν την πορτα να σου πουν σε προσλαμβανουμε χωρις να εχεις να κανεις κατι.

τωρα τα ασχημα και τα ομορφα πανε κι ερχονται.στη ζωη ολα ανακατεμενα ειναι πιστευω και τα σχημα ισως λιγο περισσοτερα απο τα ομορφα

----------


## PositiveWave

Εγώ θα σου πω μια ιστορία.
Καλώς ή κακώς, ο Θεός έχει συμμετοχή στην ιστορία αυτή.
Στα πάντα συμμετέχει ο Θεός, όσο και αν πιστεύεις το αντίθετο.

Μια μέρα, ένας άντρας από μια μεγάλη πόλη, επισκέφτηκε ένα χωριό.
Εκεί, συνάντησε τρεις αγρότες.
Πάει στον πρώτο αγρότη και τον ρωτά: "Πως πάει η σοδειά;"
Εκείνος του απάντησε: "Χάλια μαύρα! Ούτε ο Θεός δε μας βοηθά! Τόσο χάλια!"
Πάει στον δεύτερο: "Πως πάει η σοδειά;"
Του απάντησε ο δεύτερος: "Εντάξει, έχει ο Θεός για όλους. Δεν φοβάμαι!"
Πάει και στον τρίτο: "Πως πάει η σοδειά;"
Του απάντησε ο τρίτος: "Σηκώθηκα το πρωί, όργωσα το χωράφι, φύτεψα τους σπόρους, πότισα, ράντισα 
και με τη βοήθεια του Θεού, σε τρεις μήνες θα πάρω τη σοδειά!"

Μάντεψε ποιον βοήθησε ο Θεός: Τον τρίτο!

Ηθικά διδάγματα: "Ο,τι σπείρεις, θα θερίσεις." και "Βοήθα τον εαυτό σου, για να σε βοηθήσει και ο Θεός."

----------


## Mauroslosk

Ο θεος ειναι αντανακλαση του εαυτου μας.Αυτο το ειπε καθηγητρια στο λυκειο.Το μονο σωστο πραγμα που εχω ακουσει σε ολα μου τα χρονια σα μαθητης απο θρησκευτικο.
Ναι και εγω πιστευω πως υπαρχει συμμετοχη μιας ανωτερης δυναμης!Αλλα οχι ομως αυτη που μας παρουσιαζουν.Πιστευω στον ορο μα οχι στο προσωπο.Βασικα δεν νομιζω καν να εχει προσωπο αυτη η απεραντη δυναμη.Ειναι η μετονομαζομενη ενεργεια.Ολα γυρο μας ειναι ενεργεια.Ποιο αναλυτικα δεν μπορω να το εξηγησω.

----------


## Mauroslosk

> κι εγω πιστευω σε μια ανωτερη δυναμη.αυτη που μας εφτιαξε που εφτιαξε το συμπαν και οχι στους συμβατικους θεους.
> 
> δεν πιστευω τοσο στην τυχη.πιστευω πως για να πετυχεις κατι πρεπει να το κηνυγησεις.σπανια θα σου ερθει ουρανοκατεβατα.
> για παραδειγμα για να κερδισεις στο τζοκερ προυποθεση ειναι να κατσεις να παιξεις και μετα ειναι θεμα τυχης.
> για να βρεις μια δουλεια πρεπει να το κηνυγησεις, να δικτυωθεις ας πουμε ωστε να εχεις πιθανοτητες να βρεις.δε θα σου χτυπησουν την πορτα να σου πουν σε προσλαμβανουμε χωρις να εχεις να κανεις κατι.
> 
> τωρα τα ασχημα και τα ομορφα πανε κι ερχονται.στη ζωη ολα ανακατεμενα ειναι πιστευω και τα σχημα ισως λιγο περισσοτερα απο τα ομορφα


Τι να πω ειναι ολα θεμα εμπειριας και καταστασεων.σε 60χρονια δεν θα υπαρχω ειμαι περαστικος.Παντα θα μας κεντριζει το ενδιαφερον αυτο το υπερπεραν και ποτε δεν θα μπορουμε να βγαλουμε ενα λογικο αποδεδειγμενα αληθες συμπερασμα.
Μικρος οταν ημουν και σκεφτομουν την ζωη το συμπαν ενιωθα ενα συναισθημα παγωμαρας ενα αλλοκοτο συναισθημα που δεν μπορω να το περιγραψω.

----------


## deleted-member09062017

mauroslosk δλδ δεν πιστευεις ότι οι παρθενες γεννανε, οι νεκροι αναστενοντε, αγγελοι σε παρακολουθουν και ότι υπαρχει ενας επουράνιος μπαμπούλας δικαστης και τιμωρος???

βλασφημεεεεε θα βραζεις αιωνια στα καζανια της κολασης

----------


## Ελινάκι

Γειά σας. Οσο περίεργο κι αν ακούγεται, έχω προσωπική εμπειρία η οποία με έκανε να πιστεύω ότι κάτι όντως υπάρχει. Μια προκαθορισμένη μοίρα; Κάτι τέτοιο. Παρατήρησα στον εαυτό μου ότι βλέπω όνειρα που "μαρτυράνε" μελλοντικές στιγμές της ζωής μου. Για παράδειγμα είχα δει πριν μέρες ότι ένας καθηγητής σχολίασε μια ζωγραφιά στο θρανίο ενός παιδιού που έλειπε από την τάξη. Μέρες αργότερα συνέβει ακριβώς αυτό το σκηνικό, φανταστείτε μόλις γύρισε και κοίταξε την ζωγραφιά ήξερα επακριβώς τα λόγια του για τα επόμενα πέντε δευτερόλεπτα. Στην αρχή που συνέβαινε, θεωρησα ότι ήταν κάτι σαν dejavou αλλά με τον καιρό συνειδητοποίησα ότι είναι κάτι άλλο. Πως εξηγείται κάτι τέτοιο όταν δεν υπάρχει προκαθορισμένη μοίρα; Και ποιος την καθορίζει άραγε; Δεν ξέρω! Αλλά είναι ένα κομμάτι της ζωής μου που μένει ανεξήγητο.  :Confused:

----------


## Mauroslosk

> Γειά σας. Οσο περίεργο κι αν ακούγεται, έχω προσωπική εμπειρία η οποία με έκανε να πιστεύω ότι κάτι όντως υπάρχει. Μια προκαθορισμένη μοίρα; Κάτι τέτοιο. Παρατήρησα στον εαυτό μου ότι βλέπω όνειρα που "μαρτυράνε" μελλοντικές στιγμές της ζωής μου. Για παράδειγμα είχα δει πριν μέρες ότι ένας καθηγητής σχολίασε μια ζωγραφιά στο θρανίο ενός παιδιού που έλειπε από την τάξη. Μέρες αργότερα συνέβει ακριβώς αυτό το σκηνικό, φανταστείτε μόλις γύρισε και κοίταξε την ζωγραφιά ήξερα επακριβώς τα λόγια του για τα επόμενα πέντε δευτερόλεπτα. Στην αρχή που συνέβαινε, θεωρησα ότι ήταν κάτι σαν dejavou αλλά με τον καιρό συνειδητοποίησα ότι είναι κάτι άλλο. Πως εξηγείται κάτι τέτοιο όταν δεν υπάρχει προκαθορισμένη μοίρα; Και ποιος την καθορίζει άραγε; Δεν ξέρω! Αλλά είναι ένα κομμάτι της ζωής μου που μένει ανεξήγητο.


Σε αυτο που λες πραγματικα δεν εχω εξηγιση.Δεν ξερω τι μπορει να ειναι και το εχω βιωσει και εγω μονο που δεν το ειδα σε ονειρο αλλα λιγο πριν γινει.Ημουν σε ενα νοσοκομειο στο κεντρο και οπως καθομουν τρωω φλασια ακυρη οτι τωρα καποιος θα βγει απο την πορτα να αναψει τσιγαρο και θα του εχει τελειωσει η φωτια το εκανα και εικονα εντελως ασυνειδητα εε αυτο ηταν στα επομενα δεφτερολεπτα ακολουθησε αυτο ακριβως καθως βγηκε ενας κυριος με τσιγαρο στο στομα μενω μαλακας ενω κραταγα στα χερια μου τον αναπτηρα λεω οχι μαλακα δεν παιζει αυτο παλευε να αναψει και σε καποια φαση με βλεπει και μου λεει μου δινεις λιγο τον αναπτηρα του κανω ναι φωναζει αλαχ ακμπαρ οχι νταξη πλακα κανω με το τελευταιο αλλα εμεινα μαλακας απο ολο αυτο το ρεπλει ανεξηγητο!
Δεν ξερω πως θα το ονομαζα...

----------


## Mauroslosk

> mauroslosk δλδ δεν πιστευεις ότι οι παρθενες γεννανε, οι νεκροι αναστενοντε, αγγελοι σε παρακολουθουν και ότι υπαρχει ενας επουράνιος μπαμπούλας δικαστης και τιμωρος???
> 
> βλασφημεεεεε θα βραζεις αιωνια στα καζανια της κολασης


Κοιτα λιγο πισω σου προσεχτικα.

----------


## gogoula1

Μήπως είναι καιρός να διαβάσεις λίγο την Αγία γραφή; Θα απαντηθούν τα ερωτήματα σου.

----------


## koritsi83

> Εγώ θα σου πω μια ιστορία.
> Καλώς ή κακώς, ο Θεός έχει συμμετοχή στην ιστορία αυτή.
> Στα πάντα συμμετέχει ο Θεός, όσο και αν πιστεύεις το αντίθετο.
> 
> Μια μέρα, ένας άντρας από μια μεγάλη πόλη, επισκέφτηκε ένα χωριό.
> Εκεί, συνάντησε τρεις αγρότες.
> Πάει στον πρώτο αγρότη και τον ρωτά: "Πως πάει η σοδειά;"
> Εκείνος του απάντησε: "Χάλια μαύρα! Ούτε ο Θεός δε μας βοηθά! Τόσο χάλια!"
> Πάει στον δεύτερο: "Πως πάει η σοδειά;"
> ...



τι πινεις και δεν μας δινεις

----------


## giorgos35

> Εγώ θα σου πω μια ιστορία.
> Καλώς ή κακώς, ο Θεός έχει συμμετοχή στην ιστορία αυτή.
> Στα πάντα συμμετέχει ο Θεός, όσο και αν πιστεύεις το αντίθετο.
> 
> Μια μέρα, ένας άντρας από μια μεγάλη πόλη, επισκέφτηκε ένα χωριό.
> Εκεί, συνάντησε τρεις αγρότες.
> Πάει στον πρώτο αγρότη και τον ρωτά: "Πως πάει η σοδειά;"
> Εκείνος του απάντησε: "Χάλια μαύρα! Ούτε ο Θεός δε μας βοηθά! Τόσο χάλια!"
> Πάει στον δεύτερο: "Πως πάει η σοδειά;"
> ...


αυτο ειναι το ηθικο διδαδγμα????η οτι κανε το ανθρωπινο δυνατον οσο περναει απτο χερι σου και μετα παρακαλα στο θεο να σε βοηθηση?? γιατι εγω αυτο καταλαβενω

----------


## ironman

θελει να πει ο θεος θα σε βοηθησει αλλα πρεπει και εσυ να κουνησεις τα χερια σου ετσι νομιζω μην σταυρωνεις δηλαδη τα χερια και τα περιμενεις ολα ουρανοκατεβατα

----------

